# Neuer Megastore = Mega-Rabatte?



## Kreuzrad (18. März 2013)

Bisher gab es schon Aktionen mit 20% auf alle vorrätigen Fahrräder (und anderes Zeug). Jetzt wo bald der neue Store auf macht, frage ich mich, ob es entweder vorher (quasi vor dem Umzug) gute Angebote gibt, damit man schließlich weniger von A nach B transportieren muss oder bei der Eröffnung an sich Rabatte gibt?

Wie schauen sonst eure Erfahrungen mit Rabatten aus? Man munkelt, dass Zubehör dann meist gut reduziert wird, wenn zusammen gekauft wird. Leider frisst das Rad mein Hauptbudget auf, sodass wenig übrig bleibt 

Geht übrigens um das Slide 140 für 1600.


----------



## Radon-Bikes (18. März 2013)

Hallo Kreuzrad,

der Ausverkauf im alten Laden läuft auf Hochtouren. Du kannst auf jeden Fall jetzt schon Schnäppchen schlagen (2012er Bikes, Testbikes, Einzelstücke, Zubehör, Bekleidung). Zur Neueröffnung lassen wir uns aber auch nicht lumpen und präsentieren Euch ein paar gute Neueröffnungsangebote. 

Warte aber nicht zu lange mit dem Slide. Die Nachfrage ist groß und der Frühling steht ja quasi in den Startlöchern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pedalradler (18. März 2013)

Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> ... Warte aber nicht zu lange mit dem Slide. Die Nachfrage ist groß und der Frühling steht ja quasi in den Startlöchern.



Da hat er recht! Ich wollte ein Radon kaufen ... aber 22" ist schon ausverkauft und kommt nicht mehr rein ....


----------



## Gh0st_Rid3r (18. März 2013)

Ab wann stehen denn die Slide's E1 / E2 zur Ansicht im Laden?


----------



## Mandalay79 (19. März 2013)

Ich hab gerade mal eben im Ladenlokal angerufen, da ich von Südhessen komme und nicht umsonst hinfahren mag. Also 2012er Modelle sind gar keine mehr da. Ich liebäugel als absoluter Anfänger mit dem 29er 5.0 Race in dem "Batsch" Blau. Größe 20(so denke ich zumindest). Mal sehen....wenn sie es vor Ort haben, nehm ich die Woche mal die 250km auf mich und fahre mal runter..... Würde mich ja echt freuen, wenn man da noch ein bissel was handeln kann, bräuchte auch noch Zubehör.... aber ich denke ich muss da als "noch nie MTB fahrer" mich erst mal draufsetzen. Wenn das viel viel zu sportlich ist, dann ist das denke ich leider nichts für mich. Schade das es die "Team" Version nicht als 29er gibt. Ich hab mich so auf 29er ein wenig eingeschossen und komm davon auch nicht mehr los im Kopf..... Der nette Kollege am Telefon checkt und ruft zurück


----------



## filiale (19. März 2013)

wenn es nur ums probefahren geht, kannst du auch die geometrie mit anderen herstellern im internet vergleichen und erstmal im Rhein Main Gebiet probefahren. es gibt hier ja ne menge cube händler. wenn du dann immer noch der meinung bist dass es paßt, kannste die 500km sprit verblasen.


----------



## Mandalay79 (20. März 2013)

Gestern war das 5.0 29er Größe 20 noch da im Ladencenter in Bonn, eben  noch mal angerufen kurz bevor ich losfahren wollte..... Nicht mehr da...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			














Und jetzt? Ich kann mich doch nicht auf ein x beliebiges anders MTB setzen.....jeder Rahmen ist doch anderst....

Ich ärgere mich gerade sehr....


----------



## filiale (20. März 2013)

Wenn die GEO identisch ist, wieso soll es da anders sein ?


----------



## Mandalay79 (20. März 2013)

Gut, ok, also mach ich mich mal auf die Suche nach einer ähnlichen Geometrie. Cube hast du erwähnt? Dann fang ich mal da an zu suchen....


----------



## Mandalay79 (20. März 2013)

Ab wann kann ich den sagen ich kann die sachen miteinander Vergleichen?
Radon 5.0 29er Größe 20:
http://www.radon-bikes.de/xist4c/web/ZR-Race-29er-5-0_id_21696_.htm#geo20

Cube LTD 29: Grüße 19/21:
http://www.cube.eu/hard/cross-country/ltd-29/

Klar sind da unterschiede ist ja ein anderer Hersteller..... aber die Radon Werte liegen(in meinen Augen als Laie) dazwischen aber eher am 21er von der Größe oder kann ich die beiden gar nicht miteinander Vergleichen?

Edit: Cube, Merida, Specalize haben nur 19er und 21er Größen und Univega S, M, L ......


----------



## filiale (20. März 2013)

Beim Cube mußte das 21" als Vergleich nehmen. Natürlich kann das Cube einen anderen Vorbau / Lenker haben wodurch man ggfs. etwas gestreckter / gedrückter bzw. höher / niedriger aufliegt. Aber das sind nur 10-15mm die es ausmacht und die kann man jederzeit kompensieren. Zu 95% paßt das 21" für eine 5-10 Minuten Probefahrt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mandalay79 (20. März 2013)

Alles klar, ich bin dann jetzt mal weg Probefahren


----------



## Mandalay79 (20. März 2013)

So, ok zurück..... und eben auch das Bike mir bestellt. Seh ich irgendwo wann geplanter Auslieferungstermin ist ?


----------



## filiale (20. März 2013)

und wird es ein 20" ? Glückwunsch zum Kauf !
Auslieferungstermin gibt es keinen. Du bekommst ne email mit einer Paketnummer / Trackingnummer. Das heißt aber nicht dass das Bike zu Dir unterwegs ist. Da kann es noch immer in der Werkstatt bei der angeblichen "Endkontrolle" stehen. Die Nummer ist nur "vorweg genommen". Hab Geduld, bei manchen dauert es 3-4 Tage, bei anderen 2-3 Wochen. Je nach Auslastung und Verfügbarkeit.


----------



## Mandalay79 (20. März 2013)

Ok, also freu ich mich jetzt ne Runde  Danke dir filiale


----------



## CrossX (15. April 2013)

Ich will übernächsten Samstag mal hin, weil ich eh in der Ecke bin und mal das ZR Race 29 5.0 Probefahren. 

Aber wenn ich das hier lese, rufe ich doch lieber vorher nochmal an. Nicht das man 100km umsonst fährt. 
Ist im Store denn generell der Preis noch verhandelbar?


----------



## zett78 (15. April 2013)

CrossX schrieb:


> Ich will übernächsten Samstag mal hin, weil ich eh in der Ecke bin und mal das ZR Race 29 5.0 Probefahren.
> 
> Aber wenn ich das hier lese, rufe ich doch lieber vorher nochmal an. Nicht das man 100km umsonst fährt.
> Ist im Store denn generell der Preis noch verhandelbar?



Noch ist im Store nix verhandelbar, weil nicht offen.
Im alten Ladengeschäft gabs dann schon mal etwsa Zubehör dazu, kannst du aber auch alles in den anderen Radon-Themen nachlesen.
Wie das in Zukunft sein wird, wird sich dann nach der Eröffnung zeigen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mandalay79 (15. April 2013)

Auf jeden Fall vorher anrufen! Wäre ja schade, wenn sie es nicht da haben. Aber da ja Neueröffnung ist/war, denke ich, die "Regale und Lager" werden voll sein.

Das ist ein Porno Bike! Ich würde es wieder kaufen!


----------

